# My turn signals dont work



## COmputoman (Jun 30, 2005)

When I try to use my turn signals on my '82 datsun 280zx they do not flash on the dashboard, make any clicking sounds, and do not work what so ever. Also when i turn the off the only working tail light will not shut off, so i am forced to unplug the battery.

In addtion my AC and radio will stop working sometimes, and then start back up whenever they feel like it.

Im pretty sure all of this mostly happens hottest outside. Wires shortting out maybe? Anyone know how to check all of this out?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Sounds like you have some serious grounding issues... I'd check them.


----------



## COmputoman (Jun 30, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Sounds like you have some serious grounding issues... I'd check them.


does anyone know how I could go about fixing this? The car just acts crazy.. and im tired of unplugging the battery.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

COmputoman said:


> does anyone know how I could go about fixing this? The car just acts crazy.. and im tired of unplugging the battery.



that sounds pretty crazy man. you really need to check the wiring harness for a short or bad ground. It almost sounds like you are making a positive connection with the body somewhere. Has you car always done that? Did you happen to install anything lately that dealt with the electrical system in anyway?> Mainly the Lighting Wiring Harness?


----------

